# Thinking of biting the bullet..........hmmm...



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Just looking for some input here. If this is in the wrong forum then, please feel free to move it.

Anybody here really look into becoming a commercial "pro" Haunt? Im talking building,managing, and financing a haunted attraction for the paying public. After what seems like hundreds of hours of research, and a decent business plan, my brother and I are on the verge of going for it and I was wondering if anybody had any last minute pieces of advice you could throw at us. I think we have most of our bases covered, but Im sure theres something we need to think or rethink........any and all help is welcome on this one guys and gals.:smoking:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Just one tip...don't lose money.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I know there a few Pro people here on this forum. You may want to check out this forums below, I think those are more for the commercial end.

http://www.hauntedattraction.com/forum/
http://hauntworld.com/phpbb/


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Buggy! GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!

Nothing would be better IMO than to see another haunter go pro and make it! I am somewhat jealous / envious but I really hope it worls out and you go ganb-busters. It seems to me you are doing your homework and have researched your area well enough to know it will support a pro / year-round haunt.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

id love to help...would be so much fun. But I'm in BC so Ill remain on the forums talking about such opportunities, lol.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the encouragement, I am very excited to get to work but also a little apprehensive. Its a big step and lots to consider. I have been using those web sites that you have listed bourno, they are really help full thanks. Im not sure if we will be ready this year but we are going to give it a shot.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Check out this guy's 'Haunt Business Tips' http://www.scaryguys.com/information.html

Good luck with this. There is a LOT to consider when going into business for yourself.

There are several Pro Haunters on this site, maybe they would have words for you.


----------

